# Homemade or other replacement for Miracle Whip?



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Miracle Whip is about the only 'processed food' that I really can't get away from. When I want mayo, I want Miracle Whip!

I can tolerate non-Miracle Whip regular mayonnaises, sure. But looking at their ingredients, they're not really any better, so I just go for the stuff I like best.

I've looked at the organic options for mayonnaises, and I swear to you they're all made with soy oil.

I looked at the ingredients on my jar of Miracle Whip today. It's got "sugar" rather than "glucose-fructose". That's a good thing. But it's also made with soy oil. *sigh* I was gobbling the stuff up mixed with my fresh CSA box organic arrowhead cabbage as a yummy coleslaw... But I really need to find a replacement.

When I tried homemade mayonnaise before, it was messy, difficult, and just didn't taste as good.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

nothing tastes like miracle whip I've heard.

Honestly, I used to not even consider homemade mayo, because it was so challenging and really never worked. Now, I find it incredibly easy, not very messy, and very tasty (and it's healthy.) Homemade mayo isn't like miracle whip, but I really enjoy it. (I also make aoili more often, which is really just garlicy mayo)


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Surely there's SOME way to imitate Miracle Whip with homemade.







I know how to make homemade Big Macs (with homemade 'special sauce') -- using my grass-fed organic beef!

I noticed that Miracle Whip does have garlic as an ingredient. We looooove garlic. Maybe I should to aoili? Do you have a favourite recipe?


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Okay Caroline, cough up your recipe!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I've done some googling and found a few recipes for homemade Miracle Whip (and mayo) that I'm going to give the old college try. But yes, I still also want that aioli recipe!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

It's not really a recipe persay. I throw a clove of slightly chopped garlic in the blender (why bother mincing if you're blending), a maybe tbs size splash of apple cider vinegar or lemon juice, some salt, ummmm I don't know how much but you could add more salt after. start with maybe a 1/8 of a tsp? it's not a lot. a few grinds of pepper. and a pastured egg yolk (a regular egg yolk would work fine, but I'm iffy about eating conventional eggs raw. pastured eggs I'm totally comfortable with.)

Blend them up until smooth. Then slowly start drizzeling extra virgin olive oil into the vortex of the blender. One egg yolk supposedly absorbs a full cup of oil, however, I just add from the bottle until it gets really really thick, but a little less thick than regular mayo (my blender was a free hand-me down, and I don't think it could handle taking mayo quite to the normal thickness. a good blender should do fine). Part of the key to not breaking the mayo (having the egg and oil seperate) I've read is to add the oil really really slowly at the very begining as well as the end.

Try it with one medium sized garlic before upping it even if you like garlic, because it's raw garlic and you don't want to ruin the first batch by making it unedibly garlicy like I did my first aoili batch.

I use it like mayo(hamburgers, chicken salads, etc), but it's also awesome served as a dip for steamed broccolli. I could easily eat all of a 1 egg batch (about a cup) that way lol.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome! I'm totally going to try that. Then I'll add some sugar to it if I want it more Miracle Whippy.


----------



## mms326 (Dec 9, 2011)

Did it work? Did you make it taste like miracle whip?


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

What I've ended up doing is adding a bit of white vinegar and sugar to the best mayonnaise I can find -- which right now is Hellman's olive oil mayo. It makes it a little thinner, it's not gloriously thick like 'real' miracle whip, but the taste is wonderful. For burgers or things like that, I just use the regular mayo. For making chicken salad sandwiches, and for coleslaw, I use the "miracle whip".


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

some of my non vegan friends think that this vegan alternative 'nayonaise' tastes more like miracle whip than mayonaise. http://www.nasoya.com/products/original-nayonaise/original.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=nayonaise&utm_campaign=nasoya+-+brand&utm_content=s0WDHg4OW|pcrid|7480872171 you can find it at most health food stores


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I realize that this is an old thread, recently resurrected. I thought I'd mention a vegan product that we've been using - Vegenaise. It's a fairly good mayo substitute, although I still prefer mayo. There are different types: one uses canola oil and another soy, but there is a grapeseed oil version. I think the calorie count is similar to mayo, so if you are watching calories, it may not be suitable.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree*
> 
> I realize that this is an old thread, recently resurrected. I thought I'd mention a vegan product that we've been using - Vegenaise. It's a fairly good mayo substitute, although I still prefer mayo. There are different types: one uses canola oil and another soy, but there is a grapeseed oil version. I think the calorie count is similar to mayo, so if you are watching calories, it may not be suitable.


i love vegenaise it's so yummy. however i think the nayonaise tastes a lot more like miracle whip. I just got some of the mindfulmayo by earth balance but haven't tried any yet!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> i love vegenaise it's so yummy. however i think the nayonaise tastes a lot more like miracle whip. I just got some of the mindfulmayo by earth balance but haven't tried any yet!


You are probably right. It's been about 30 years since I tried Miracle Whip (before I moved out on my own), so I don't really know the difference between it and mayonnaise.


----------



## Abigator (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you notice that miracle whip has changed their recipe?!!!? It used to be made with sugar, not high fructose corn syrup, but within the last year it changed!!! My husband and I are so upset! Looking forward to trying some of the recipes posted here, something without soy or canola/vegetable oil, probably olive oil.


----------



## sugarbelle (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, as a person with dietary fructose intolerance this is really bad news. I do not like mayo. Walmart/online still lists Miracle whip as free of HFCS, however i just checked the label in the store and there it is HFCS. I am trying to figure out a substitute as i like tuna salad.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

1940s recipes for "salad dressing" or "salad cream" which are basically no-egg thickened sauces with a lot of sugar and extra vinegar


----------

